# MF 165 Manuals



## MFNJ165 (7 mo ago)

Hello All. I'm trying to find Good complete manuals for MF 165, 1970 gas Perkins engine.
Need Parts manual, Full operators manual and Shop manual/s or one that will cover all.
Or if you can recommend something that's better.


----------



## pogobill (Jan 31, 2012)

There's this available on Ebay, but it is a copy, not an original so expect some poor detail in some of the photos.








MASSEY FERGUSON 165 TRACTOR SERVICE PARTS OPERATORS MANUAL REPAIR SHOP SET | eBay


Find many great new & used options and get the best deals for MASSEY FERGUSON 165 TRACTOR SERVICE PARTS OPERATORS MANUAL REPAIR SHOP SET at the best online prices at eBay! Free shipping for many products!



www.ebay.ca


----------

